
How do iTunes gift cards get laundered? - nikanj
Everyone has read about the numerous scams, where someone pretending to be IRS demands immediate payment - in iTunes gift cards.<p>What happens to all those gift cards? Are they resold, or do the scammers have a reliable way to turn them into legitimate cashflow?
======
ganoushoreilly
They take the cards and resell them or trade them on online gift card swap
sites.

